# e mo' che vuole?



## @lex (20 Ottobre 2007)

non so dove postarlo. lo faccio qui.
dopo un'ennesima litigata dopo moltissimo tempo di reciproca indifferenza e durante la quale le ho spiegato cose nuove e ri-spiegato alcune cosucce vecchie anzi antiche (direi piuttosto gridato visto che è sorda e che mi ha fatto incazzare non poco) mia madre è "stranamente" gentile ed educata...mi chiede le cose per favore....mi chiede se voglio qualcosa in particolare da mangiare (per anni manco ha cucinato per me anche se cucina porzioni da truppa e quindi semplicemente se mi andava ne approfittavo), stamattina mi ha anche chiesto se l'accompagnavo a fare la spesa 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  .
e quindi:"che vorrà adesso"?
sono perplesso, le persone come lei non cambiano mai e soprattutto da un giorno all'altro anche se devo dire che è tutto strano, non ricordo sia mai riuscita ad essere gentile per più di 24 ore.....ne sono passate quasi 36 

	
	
		
		
	


	












che faccio,mi fido?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (20 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non so dove postarlo. lo faccio qui.
> dopo un'ennesima litigata dopo moltissimo tempo di reciproca indifferenza e durante la quale le ho spiegato cose nuove e ri-spiegato alcune cosucce vecchie anzi antiche (direi piuttosto gridato visto che è sorda e che mi ha fatto incazzare non poco) mia madre è "stranamente" gentile ed educata...mi chiede le cose per favore....mi chiede se voglio qualcosa in particolare da mangiare (per anni manco ha cucinato per me anche se cucina porzioni da truppa e quindi semplicemente se mi andava ne approfittavo), stamattina mi ha anche chiesto se l'accompagnavo a fare la spesa
> 
> 
> ...


Io conoscendo i miei, non mi fiderei...

Ma scusa alex, a 37 anni vivi ancora con la mamma?


----------



## @lex (20 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Io conoscendo i miei, non mi fiderei...
> 
> Ma scusa alex, a 37 anni vivi ancora con la mamma?


fai bene a sgranare gli occhi.....non posso andarmene per lo stesso tuo problema


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (20 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> fai bene a sgranare gli occhi.....non posso andarmene per lo stesso tuo problema


Cioè? stai incasinato con l'università?


----------



## @lex (20 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Cioè? stai incasinato con l'università?




















no, con le finanze....


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (20 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> no, con le finanze....


Allora ne approfitto per lanciare un appello...



Squattrinati di tutto il forum, unitevi! Facciamo gruppo! Andiamo a svaligiare la villa in Sardegna del Cavaliere!


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Allora ne approfitto per lanciare un appello...
> 
> 
> 
> Squattrinati di tutto il forum, unitevi! Facciamo gruppo! Andiamo a svaligiare la villa in Sardegna del Cavaliere!


Posso venire anche io, sebbene abbia uno stipendio????
Vengo solo per distruggere la villa... VI PREGOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non so dove postarlo. lo faccio qui.
> dopo un'ennesima litigata dopo moltissimo tempo di reciproca indifferenza e durante la quale le ho spiegato cose nuove e ri-spiegato alcune cosucce vecchie anzi antiche (direi piuttosto gridato visto che è sorda e che mi ha fatto incazzare non poco) mia madre è "stranamente" gentile ed educata...mi chiede le cose per favore....mi chiede se voglio qualcosa in particolare da mangiare (per anni manco ha cucinato per me anche se cucina porzioni da truppa e quindi semplicemente se mi andava ne approfittavo), stamattina mi ha anche chiesto se l'accompagnavo a fare la spesa
> 
> 
> ...


Difficile cambiare carattere ad una certa età. I problemi che ha continuerà ad averli, come anche gli atteggiamenti...


----------



## @lex (20 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Allora ne approfitto per lanciare un appello...
> 
> 
> 
> Squattrinati di tutto il forum, unitevi! Facciamo gruppo! Andiamo a svaligiare la villa in Sardegna del Cavaliere!


facciamo quella di Arcore, almeno non devo spostarmi


----------



## suggerimento (20 Ottobre 2007)

*siate propositivi*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Posso venire anche io, sebbene abbia uno stipendio????
> Vengo solo per distruggere la villa... VI PREGOOOOOO!!!!


scusate, non fate meglio ad andare a vivere tutti e tre insieme così dividete le spese?


----------



## @lex (20 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Posso venire anche io, sebbene abbia uno stipendio????
> Vengo solo per distruggere la villa... VI PREGOOOOOO!!!!


anche io ho uno stipendio. il problema che è uno qualunque.....


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> anche io ho uno stipendio. il problema che è uno qualunque.....


Anche il mio Alex, è lo stipendio di una prof!
Però pensavo.....e se li unissimo?????


----------



## @lex (20 Ottobre 2007)

suggerimento ha detto:


> scusate, non fate meglio ad andare a vivere tutti e tre insieme così dividete le spese?


IO CI STO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (20 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Anche il mio Alex, è lo stipendio di una prof!
> Però pensavo.....e se li unissimo?????


ok. chi si trasferisce?


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ok. chi si trasferisce?


Vai a leggere il mio post "Andare a vivere da sola".
Mi sa che tocca a te!


----------



## @lex (20 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vai a leggere il mio post "Andare a vivere da sola".
> Mi sa che tocca a te!


gli statali però hanno meno difficoltà a farsi trasferire......


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> gli statali però hanno meno difficoltà a farsi trasferire......


Ti dirò.... mi piacerebbe....


----------



## @lex (20 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ti dirò.... mi piacerebbe....


prof di che? superiori?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (20 Ottobre 2007)

Io per ora prendo 400 euro al mese.
Più varie ed eventuali.(lavori saltuari)

Se vi va bene, vi cucino vi lavo e vi stiro, in cucina sono brava e le faccende le so fare.
Posso pagare io tutte le bollette, e la spesa per mangiare.

Mi trovo un part time in più per impiegare anche la parte di giornata morta che mi rimane.

A me a parte il mangiare il dormire e la rata dell'uni. che comunque nel mio caso è ridotta, non serve altro, solo un pò di buona compagnia...tanto sono un cane e mi adatto anche alle cuccette.

ADOTTATEMI VI PREGO


----------



## Old Addos (21 Ottobre 2007)

*Vecchio adagio*

Consiglio camminare rasente i muri per non prenderlo in quel posto.


----------



## cat (21 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Allora ne approfitto per lanciare un appello...
> 
> 
> 
> Squattrinati di tutto il forum, unitevi! Facciamo gruppo! Andiamo a svaligiare la villa in Sardegna del Cavaliere!


 

ma come vi permettete di andare a svaligiare la villa di mio papà????

screanzati!


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2007)

*cat*



cat ha detto:


> ma come vi permettete di andare a svaligiare la villa di mio papà????
> 
> screanzati!


Va beh non ti preoccupare non c'è solo Berlusconi, con villa e tenuta, abbiamo solo l'imbarazzo della scelta: Briatore, Montezemolo, Della Valle, Benetton, De Benedetti etc. etc.....
Bruja


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (22 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Va beh non ti preoccupare non c'è solo Berlusconi, con villa e tenuta, abbiamo solo l'imbarazzo della scelta: Briatore, Montezemolo, Della Valle, Benetton, De Benedetti etc. etc.....
> Bruja


Sì, ma una volta in un'intervista gli avevo visto una lampada di cristallo che era una sciccheria...


----------



## Old unodinoi (22 Ottobre 2007)

suggerimento ha detto:


> scusate, non fate meglio ad andare a vivere tutti e tre insieme così dividete le spese?


Non fate meglio ad andare a lavorare invece di perdere tempo sul forum?
Se non avete un lavoro cercatevene uno qualsiasi anche manuale.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (22 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Non fate meglio ad andare a lavorare invece di perdere tempo sul forum?
> Se non avete un lavoro cercatevene uno qualsiasi anche manuale.


Guarda che io ci lavoro davanti al pc. Di grazia che stamattina ho la mattinata libera.

Faresti bene a informarti prima, caro il mio sputasentenze...


----------



## Bruja (22 Ottobre 2007)

*Lillyna*



Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Guarda che io ci lavoro davanti al pc. Di grazia che stamattina ho la mattinata libera.
> 
> Faresti bene a informarti prima, caro il mio sputasentenze...


 
Lascia dire, qualcosa devono pur fare anche loro...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old unodinoi (22 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Guarda che io ci lavoro davanti al pc. Di grazia che stamattina ho la mattinata libera.
> 
> Faresti bene a informarti prima, caro il mio sputasentenze...


Anche se ci lavori non ti pagano mica per rispondere ai forum. E da quando ti sei iscritta oltre 400 messaggi. Mi dispiace per chi ti paga.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (22 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Anche se ci lavori non ti pagano mica per rispondere ai forum. E da quando ti sei iscritta oltre 400 messaggi. Mi dispiace per chi ti paga.


Libera professionista= il lavoro me lo gestisco io come pare a me e sono collegata otto ore al giorno.

Tu piuttosto? Che lavoro fai? Ti pagano per venire qui dentro a rompere i coglioni alla gente?


----------



## Old unodinoi (22 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Libera professionista= il lavoro me lo gestisco io come pare a me e sono collegata otto ore al giorno.
> 
> Tu piuttosto? Che lavoro fai? Ti pagano per venire qui dentro a rompere i coglioni alla gente?


Brava! Ho un contratto per animare il forum. Più persone si incazzano e più fatturo.


----------



## Old SarahM. (22 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Brava! Ho un contratto per animare il forum. Più persone si incazzano e più fatturo.


così mi impensierisci, caro uno di loro


----------



## Old unodinoi (22 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> così mi impensierisci, caro uno di loro


Ma dai scherzavo ... Stai tranquilla!


----------



## Bruja (22 Ottobre 2007)

*unodinoi*



unodinoi ha detto:


> Ma dai scherzavo ... Stai tranquilla!


Hop la sensazine che la tranquillità di Sarah sia completamente indipendente dalle tue rassicurazioni............. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## @lex (22 Ottobre 2007)

parlo per me. io mi collego solo di sera perchè un lavoro ce l'ho e lo faccio, di concetto e manuale allo stesso tempo. peccato non sia sufficiente. però vedo, unodinoi, che tu sei collegato il pomeriggio. che ne dici di lavorare invece che spararle a caso-cazzo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








*siamo nell'era dei miopi......*


----------



## @lex (22 Ottobre 2007)

aggiornamento: è sempre più gentile 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  .
stasera (squilli di trombe!!!!!!!!) mi ha persino fatto vedere il suo estratto del conto corrente perchè non capiva una cosa. sono ancora sotto choc (e non per la cifra sul cc)


----------



## Bruja (22 Ottobre 2007)

*Allora dillo....*



@lex ha detto:


> aggiornamento: è sempre più gentile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... che te la vai proprio a cercare.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCr4RdrdQTo&mode=related&search=

(stavolta ho cambiato almeno gli interpreti......... o meglio quello che passava il convento oltre ai due giganti dell'altra volta!!
Buona serata
Bruja


----------



## @lex (22 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... che te la vai proprio a cercare.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCr4RdrdQTo&mode=related&search=
> 
> ...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (22 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> aggiornamento: è sempre più gentile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi sono persa......CHI  è sempre + gentile??????


----------



## @lex (22 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> mi sono persa......CHI è sempre + gentile??????


amore....tu non puoi leggere solo gli ultimi due post però... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












mammà, A&P, mammà.....io sono uno dei bamboccioni del caro Visco che per non dormire all'addiaccio è tornato a casetta...... però volentieri mi trasferirei...............a casa sua


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (22 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> amore....tu non puoi leggere solo gli ultimi due post però...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da me ci sono......2letti singoli e un divano letto disponibile....e un bagno che non usa nessuno.....si vulit approfittà.................e non mi cazziare


----------



## @lex (22 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> da me ci sono......2letti singoli e un divano letto disponibile....e un bagno che non usa nessuno.....si vulit approfittà.................e non mi cazziare


ok. mi faccio trasferire nello stabilimento che abbiamo a Caivano. quanto dista? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ok niente cazziate


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (22 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> parlo per me. io mi collego solo di sera perchè un lavoro ce l'ho e lo faccio, di concetto e manuale allo stesso tempo. peccato non sia sufficiente. però vedo, unodinoi, che tu sei collegato il pomeriggio. che ne dici di lavorare invece che spararle a caso-cazzo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Anche la mia si sta calmando. Mi è arrivata una bella cifretta tramite vaglia l'altro giorno. Nonostante sono tre anni che mi sbatto per far capire loro che mi pagano, l'effetto dei soldi davanti agli occhi è l'unica cosa che finora li ha convinti.
Io però non mi fido granchè, da un pò di giorni in casa mia regna una calma troppo piatta. quiete pre-tempesta?


----------



## @lex (22 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Anche la mia si sta calmando. Mi è arrivata una bella cifretta tramite vaglia l'altro giorno. Nonostante sono tre anni che mi sbatto per far capire loro che mi pagano, l'effetto dei soldi davanti agli occhi è l'unica cosa che finora li ha convinti.
> Io però non mi fido granchè, da un pò di giorni in casa mia regna una calma troppo piatta. quiete pre-tempesta?


spero di no, lillyna. comunque non so per te, ma per me la frase "io non mi fido manco di mia madre" non è un eufemismo


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (22 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ok. mi faccio trasferire nello stabilimento che abbiamo a Caivano. quanto dista?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


30minuti in auto


----------



## @lex (22 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> 30minuti in auto


azz meno di quello che impiego io per andare al lavoro.....aspè che comincio a scrivere la lettera di richiesta..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ma trenta minuti col traffico o senza?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (22 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> spero di no, lillyna. comunque non so per te, ma per me la frase "io non mi fido manco di mia madre" non è un eufemismo


 
no, neanche per me è un eufemismo.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





mia madre è l'antieufemismo per eccellenza..


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (22 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> azz meno di quello che impiego io per andare al lavoro.....aspè che comincio a scrivere la lettera di richiesta.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dipende da che ora scendi....senza traffico saranno 20......poi dipende...


----------



## @lex (22 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> no, neanche per me è un eufemismo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma la mamma è sempre la mamma...di mamma c'è n'è una sola...son tutte belle le mamme del mondo


----------



## @lex (22 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> dipende da che ora scendi....senza traffico saranno 20......poi dipende...




















ma vitto e alloggio, lavatura e stiratura?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (22 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ma vitto e alloggio, lavatura e stiratura?


ancora con la stiratura???
io cucino lavo e stiro......al resto.....


----------



## @lex (22 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ancora con la stiratura???
> io cucino lavo e stiro......al resto.....


hai presente Totò in "un turco napoletano"? ecco.....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (22 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> hai presente Totò in "un turco napoletano"? ecco.....


....rinnovabili per 2 anni.............


----------



## @lex (22 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ....rinnovabili per 2 anni.............


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (23 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non so dove postarlo. lo faccio qui.
> dopo un'ennesima litigata dopo moltissimo tempo di reciproca indifferenza e durante la quale le ho spiegato cose nuove e ri-spiegato alcune cosucce vecchie anzi antiche (direi piuttosto gridato visto che è sorda e che mi ha fatto incazzare non poco) mia madre è "stranamente" gentile ed educata...mi chiede le cose per favore....mi chiede se voglio qualcosa in particolare da mangiare (per anni manco ha cucinato per me anche se cucina porzioni da truppa e quindi semplicemente se mi andava ne approfittavo), stamattina mi ha anche chiesto se l'accompagnavo a fare la spesa
> 
> 
> ...


dopo il cazziatone di ieri sera sn venuta al messaggio iniziale.....che rischi corri a fidarti?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (23 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Brava! Ho un contratto per animare il forum. Più persone si incazzano e più fatturo.


Allora sei più morto di fame di noi tre visto che c'hai solo una cinquantina di messaggi.


----------



## Old unodinoi (23 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Allora sei più morto di fame di noi tre visto che c'hai solo una cinquantina di messaggi.


Tesoro conta la qualità! Su 50 messaggi 48 hanno fatto incazzare l'interlocutore. Io sono "di qualità". Se preferisci la quantità .... Rivolgersi altrove.


----------



## Old unodinoi (23 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hop la sensazine che la tranquillità di Sarah sia completamente indipendente dalle tue rassicurazioni.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti sbagli! Le rassicurazioni fanno sempre bene. Distendono i rapporti e le relazioni.


----------



## Bruja (23 Ottobre 2007)

*unodinoi*



unodinoi ha detto:


> Ti sbagli! Le rassicurazioni fanno sempre bene. Distendono i rapporti e le relazioni.


..... se le rassicurazioni tout court sono quello di cui si ha bisogno, allora hai ragione, tanto una vale l'altra.
Bruja


----------



## Old unodinoi (23 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ..... se le rassicurazioni tout court sono quello di cui si ha bisogno, allora hai ragione, tanto una vale l'altra.
> Bruja


Se vuoi rassicuro anche te.


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> dopo il cazziatone di ieri sera sn venuta al messaggio iniziale.....che rischi corri a fidarti?


rischi nessuno. ma essere preso in giro ancora dopo tanta fatica sarebbe solo tempo sprecato. certo potrei decidere scientemente di farmi prendere in giro, ma in ogni caso non sarò canonizzato beato quindi.....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (23 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> rischi nessuno. ma essere preso in giro ancora dopo tanta fatica sarebbe solo tempo sprecato. certo potrei decidere scientemente di farmi prendere in giro, ma in ogni caso non sarò canonizzato beato quindi.....


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


>


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (23 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


>


maddddddddddddddai.....sono virtuali


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> maddddddddddddddai.....sono virtuali


e io virtualmente arrossisco, che è l'unico luogo in cui si potrebbe vedere....


----------



## Bruja (23 Ottobre 2007)

*unodinoi*



unodinoi ha detto:


> Se vuoi rassicuro anche te.


Non sia mai che tolga tempo ed occasioni a chi ne ha bisogno.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old unodinoi (24 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non sia mai che tolga tempo ed occasioni a chi ne ha bisogno....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne ho per tutti e tutte non preoccuparti (altra rassicurazione)


----------



## Bruja (24 Ottobre 2007)

*Mah*



unodinoi ha detto:


> Ne ho per tutti e tutte non preoccuparti (altra rassicurazione)


Io la definirei più una ... autorassicurazione di poter rassicurare. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old unodinoi (24 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io la definirei più una ... autorassicurazione di poter rassicurare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti assicuro che non ho bisogno di autorassicurazione.


----------



## Bruja (24 Ottobre 2007)

*bene*



unodinoi ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che non ho bisogno di autorassicurazione.


Non ho motivo per non crederti...............
Bruja


----------

